

Reader's Dead and Google doesn't want us to remember that. - hafichuk
http://web.archive.org/web/20130702191815/http://www.google.com/reader/about/#overview-page

======
mooism2
I expect their robots.txt blocks it because (a) Reader was useless if you
didn't have an account, and (b) Reader was useless without the server-side
components.

Why do people ascribe malice to everything?

~~~
steve918
But, but... this is clearly some Orwellian scheme by Big Brother Google to
rewrite history!

------
millzlane
They do allow:/reader/play though, which probably redirects to /reader .

